# Crossers on the road



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (8 Mar 2008)

Just wonderng if you good chaps who ride crossers, ever stick 25c slicks on then=m and ride on the road? What is the handling like compared to a "pure" roadbike?


----------



## wafflycat (8 Mar 2008)

Yes. 

My son has a CrosslightPro3, which we stick mudguards on, rear rack & touring tyres. Makes a great *practical* bike for everyday use and touring use. He's also used it for cyclocross with it stripped down to the bare necessities.

_Edit:_

_Kinesis make great frames. Apart from the offspring's Crosslight Pro3, Mr Wafflycat's main bike is a tourer built up around a RacelightT. It's a lovely bike and has given him many miles of cycling with no hassle._


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (8 Mar 2008)

I know very little about crossers, and as I am looking at various possibilities for my next bike I thought they were worth looking at.

I especially like the idea of disks, and know that cross frames can sometimes carry disks. 

I am looking for a bike that can have full guards, a rear rack and has fairly relaxed geometry - basically I have taken ages to come to the conclusion that I'm no speedophile, what I like about cycling is the feel of control and freedom, and doing my riding with precision.

A full on roadbike, like Gen, is too agressive for what I really want. I'm after stability, slower but precise handling and the option for a rack.

Do you think a crosser suits this description? I know what I am describing is basically an Audax machine, and I have been looking at the Thorn Mk3, but the idea of disks on something like this Focus appeals very much.


----------



## wafflycat (8 Mar 2008)

You certainly don't *need* disc brakes. 

Feel of a bike is very much a personal thing. 

Focus bikes have a very good reputation.


----------



## Dave5N (9 Mar 2008)

I don't think a full-on 'crosser will meet your needs - they are designed to be raced for an hour. They can (mine does- I have a good 4 inches of toe overlap) have a very tight geometry.

You need a touring bike.

As for road racing, I have done some very long rides on my 'cross bike on the road with a change of tyres - 23s - and a strap on bottle cage as there are no bosses.

My other half has a nice Kinesis which is slightly more relaxed than the Ridley with a lower BB and bottle bosses etc. If you do go down this road, it's a good bike.

Frankly, though, if you don't want to go off-road; and more importantly if you don't want to race 'cross; but you want a good touring bike, well, get a good touring bike.

FWIW and for good reason, disc brakes are not legal in 'cross.


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Mar 2008)

There a re a few current bikes that are being sold as 'cross' bikes that ain't really 'cross' bikes, so its quite hard to say if you need a 'cross' bike.

I got a voodoo Limba which is a 'cross' bike with disc/canti/mudguard/rack braze-ons but it could equally be a tourer, apart from the fact its silly light and aluminium.
It shifts with road tyres, but its the bike is it, its the size of the engine that makes that happen


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Mar 2008)

The Focus looks great btw


----------



## papercorn2000 (10 Mar 2008)

As Dave5N says, the geometry of a full on cross bike is quite tight - especially at the front end. Many "cross" bikes however have more relaxed geometry and a wheen of braze ons. Mines has every braze on you can imagine - except canti bosses (I run Avid BB7 discs), I use it in the Alps during the summer - compact chainset and discs are great in the mountains and can tow the tag-a-long. It's a great all-rounder - I'm even tempted to use in some road races this summer.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2008)

I should know this, but I don't. Are disc brakes legal in road racing? I thought not, but I'm not sure why I thought that.

They certainly aren't legal in 'cross.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2008)

Just had a look at the regs. They aren't excluded, so I guess they are legal in road racing.


----------



## papercorn2000 (11 Mar 2008)

You get away with them in cross too.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Mar 2008)

My kaffenback is an excellent commuter/trainer in the summer and an outstanding crosser for dryer courses in the winter. Well chuffer with it.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Mar 2008)

papercorn2000 said:


> You get away with them in cross too.



SOme Commissaire's might turn a blind eye, but they ain't legal. For good reason. 'Cross bikes get carried.


----------



## papercorn2000 (13 Mar 2008)

Oh yes, I accept the reasoning - however, I've also done XC MTB races where I've had to carry the bike and discs are legal on them!

I'm unlikely to be doing 3 Peaks or National Champs any time soon!


----------



## carlpie (13 Mar 2008)

But on the original question....I ride an 08 Kona Jake in between/over all the potholes from West London to the city everyday and the only niggle is lots of brake adjusting - (although that might be because it's still pretty new) - and the Gatorskins seem to roll well enough.

Yes the front end is a little funky to start with but now my Sunday road bike feels like the odd one out.

Recommend it for city commuting? Yep. Oh, and it's got the doohickies for panniers should the desire take me. OH, and the interupter brakes levers - god sends!


----------



## skwerl (16 May 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> I know very little about crossers, and as I am looking at various possibilities for my next bike I thought they were worth looking at.
> 
> I especially like the idea of disks, and know that cross frames can sometimes carry disks.
> 
> ...



have you looked at the likes of Condor's Fratello (or it's Ti equivalent - forget the name).
I'm also looking for a road bike with practicality. The Fratello takes guards, fatter tyres (only up to 28 I believe), rack, etc. and has a more relaxed geometry but is still a road bike and will ride like one. Won't have the lightning response you'd get from the full-on road setup though.
Do you really need disks???


----------



## Dave5N (18 May 2008)

No he doesn't. He doesn't need a 'cross bike either. He needs a tourer.

'cross bikes are for racing 'cross. Track bikes are for racing track. Neither are as suitable for the road as a road bike. Buy what you need and stop reading ill-informed Sunday supplements.


----------



## Nick1979 (6 Jun 2008)

OK Dave, so can you recommend a good tourer that would make a fairly fast, comfy road machine and able to handle the odd light trail?
I am looking for such a bike as well.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Jun 2008)

No, I can't or won't. Go to a good dealer.

Please don't think I am being difficult, but I am not in the trade and I wouldn't want to lead you astray.

Personally, I understand Dawes bikes are good, but please ask in the touring forum for a better answer than I can give you.


----------



## RedBike (7 Jun 2008)

> No he doesn't. He doesn't need a 'cross bike either. He needs a tourer.



I know that traditionaly a CX bike and a tourer were very different. After all, One was designed to be used for just an hour. The other was designed to be loaded and used all day. 

However, now here are a number of bikes that IMO are sort of both.
For example. I used to own a planet-x uncle john. Although marketed as a CX bike, it had so many mounts that it also made a cracking light tourer. I even had disc brakes on it for a bit (which aren't even allowed in a CX race!)


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (7 Jun 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Just wonderng if you good chaps who ride crossers, ever stick 25c slicks on then=m and ride on the road? What is the handling like compared to a "pure" roadbike?



Relaxed, stable and comfortable.


----------



## Losidan (6 Aug 2008)

I was thinking of a cross bike for commuting....80% of my commute is off road on canal toepath and bridlepath...I was thinking it would be a good alternative to my MTB......???

Or am I wrong?


----------



## urbanfatboy (25 Aug 2008)

i have a Crosslight 4T, i use it for just about everything, put gatorskins on it for the GNBR, Ride off road and trails, towpaths etc. with Twisters, always feels right. I thought of getting a tourer too, but never felt it would add enough to current bike.


----------



## Knight (7 Sep 2008)

Dave5N said:


> FWIW and *for good reason*, disc brakes are not legal in 'cross.



Now the cross season is starting again.....


What reason?


----------

